# 2ft iwagumi journal (picture intensive!)



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys.. as i stopped my shrimp hobby.. i came back to high tech aquacaping.. would like to keep this thread a journal..tank was just set up 2 days ago

i'll start with my tank specs :

2x1x1.2ft tank.

lighting : 2x36watt PL

substrate : 4l 6mths old ADA soil and 4l GeX light green packing.

co2 : 2 - 3bps via ceramic diffusor (manual regulator so on 24/7)

ferts : wondergro Macro+ and micro+ using EI.

pH = 6.5

kH = 3

flora : bylxa japonica, HC, Utricularia graminifolia , anchor moss(on the wood) and 2 unknowned back ground plant.

fauna : currently having 3 pairs of endlers inside.. might just keep a pair of killiesfish and 2 wipetail catfish..

this scape was more into lush and compact as well as carpeting scape. not so much into hard scape though.. so im not sure if its consider as iwagumi anot.

now for the pictures!

back ground plant might be replaced by rotala or didiplis diandra.. still playing around to get a better feel


















can anyone help ID this two back ground plant?

#1









#2









HC, bought as emmersed form.. some parts are melting.









Utricularia graminifolia, hopefully can form a nice lush lawn over the rocks









my ADA beetle replica co2 diffusor.. although its a fake. but it does produce lots of very fine bubbles. i guess 80% of the co2 is being diffused..
among the blyxa









two wood tied with anchor moss.. do you guys think without the wood it will look nicer?









Thats all for now.. Thanks for viewing and do please comments on my scape.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

EvolutionZ said:


> #1


This one should be a "Nesea sp." I think ...



> #2


May be a "Rotala" ... R.rotundifolia, but I'm not sure ...


----------



## Thibault (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Evolution, your tank looks great ! I can't wait to see it in a few months !

It's funny kookaburra, I would have said exactly the contrary : Rotala for the first pic and Nesea (or ludwigia) for the second one:biggrin:.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Thibault said:


> Hi Evolution, your tank lokks great ! can'y wait to see it in a few months !
> 
> It's funny kookaburra, I would have said exactly the contrary : Rotala for the first pic and Nesea (or ludwigia) for the second one:biggrin:.


Thanks thibault! infact i find it now not so nice. im waiting for everything to be lush and hc and the UG to carpet around the rocks to have a better feel.


----------



## landstrykeren (Apr 17, 2007)

May be a "Rotala" ... R.rotundifolia, but I'm not sure ... 

[/QUOTE]

Limnophila sp. 'Mini' I think


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

your tank is looking great......congrats, really like the look of it

Regards Darren


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice tank. I think the two branches are too symmetrical IMO, but it might change once grown in.

#2 is Ludwigia repens x arcuata.










http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Ludwigia_Narrow.php


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> Very nice tank. I think the two branches are too symmetrical IMO, but it might change once grown in.
> 
> #2 is Ludwigia repens x arcuata.
> 
> ...


thanks bro.. will try to play around with the branches.



duzzy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> your tank is looking great......congrats, really like the look of it
> 
> Regards Darren


thanks


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the blyxa in the back and I can't wait to see the carpet fill in the front. I would have to agree with Jeff P, th branches may be too symmetrical, but it might be because they are almost directly in the center.
Great job and keep us updated.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Afyounie said:


> I like the blyxa in the back and I can't wait to see the carpet fill in the front. I would have to agree with Jeff P, th branches may be too symmetrical, but it might be because they are almost directly in the center.
> Great job and keep us updated.


thanks bro! hopefully i wont have any serious algae attacks


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

i took out the wood and i find that it looks much better without the wood..



















as told by a bro, my co2 bps even i set at 1bps is too much, so i tuned down to 1bubble per 3 second..


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

EvolutionZ said:


> i took out the wood and i find that it looks much better without the wood..


Me too


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think you have too many pieces of rock for an Iwagumi, and they are arranged in too much of a line. Group three of four rocks in a loose triangle. Less is more.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, I really like the plant selection


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys, i removed the background plant and place with solely only blxya japonica now..

i did some editing to this photo.. turns out bad









UG









just bought this eriocaulon today, can anyone ID this erio?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

is that a drop checker in your tank on the right side? Are you using 4KH solution and is it green or yellow? If its not then you dont have enough CO2. If you don't have fish you don't really have to worry about going to high on the CO2. 1 bubble every 3 seconds sounds really low to me so make sure you are getting enough or it will cause a lot of problems.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

yup its a drop checker.. and yes im using kH 4 water. i set my co2 at 1 bubble ever 3 - 4 second. the drop checker shows green - light green colour. which means a little too bit of co2..
was quite surprised by that..


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Kookaburra said:


> May be a "Rotala" ... R.rotundifolia, but I'm not sure ...


The second picture is definitely ludwigia narrow leaf (ludwigia palustris)


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

EvolutionZ said:


> hi guys, i removed the background plant and place with solely only blxya japonica now..
> 
> i did some editing to this photo.. turns out bad
> 
> ...


....


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys, an simple update.

tank overview :
had all the endlers removed. had deicided my fauna to be 
12 - 20 Boraras Urophthalmoides, 30 - 50 malayan shrimps, 2 oto and perhaps a pair of small wild betta









Eriocaulon sp.
some leaves are melting.. hopefully it don't die on me.









most of my HC are bending downwards and creeping!









UG.. not doing very well..









last an for all.. tank overview at another angle.









thanks..


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice tank, I'm liking the simplicity better. Very clean and sharp looking, I think it'll look great once everything grows in. BTW where did you get the Erio from?


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks bro, i got it from a shop in singapore called colourful aquarium.
anyway, im from singapore =)


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

That looks cool!

don't worry about the rocks NOT being in a tight group or in a triangle. It's not anyone else's scape and the only rule iwagumi's follow is rocks and plants only! I like the arrangement and it'll be real nice when that glosso kicks in. Hope it doesn't swallow the erio!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I like it! Hope your shrimp don't get eaten by bettas... I really like that Eriocaulon - hope it settles in.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

chadly : thanks, anyway its HC and not glosso.

Squawkbert : decided not to add a pair of betta. they are not really suitable fishes for my tank


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice! How tall will the background grass eventually grow?


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Jervis said:


> Nice! How tall will the background grass eventually grow?


how tall i don't know yet.. its my first time keeping such a big bunch of blxya japonica.. and they seems to be doing great.. they are constantly bubbling and many of the new fronds growing are reddish and copper colour.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys, an update...

algea crew and faunas are in!










yes! its growing out new shoots!










base on what i observe..

the plant that grows the fastest is the HC..

slowest was the UG and blxya dosn't seems to grow much other than some stalks have copperish colour..


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys... an update is here!

lets look back at around 1month back a picture of my tank.










just few days ago, i decided to remove the UG since it was not creeping at all. replaced with a few stones of spiky moss. can anyone think of better plants to replace that? not sure if the moss will grows out nice










HC and blxya japonica is bubbling like crazy everyday..

HC creeping really slow..










my favourite plant! the eriocaulon sp. have grown quite alot new leaves since day 1 of planting.










the pebbles of spiky moss.. mighr get a few more small ones and fill up the empty space.










comments please. thanks for vewing


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice cant wait to see it grown in. BTW what fish are in there now?


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

currrently i have 20boraras brigrittea, 4 sparkling gouramis, 1 whiptail catfish, 1 oto. 

coming up fishes are 20 cherry shrimps, apistogramma and 2 more sparkling gouramis..


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys. its been some time since i last updated.

some changes has been made to this tank..

first of all.. as usual. the front tank shot..
i planted 2 small stalks of crypt. wendtti green at each corner among the blyxa and now its leaves its shooting out..

i also replaced the spiky moss on pebbles with japanese hairgrass.










this eriocaulon sp has been growing very well. but sadly. some hairalgae has been trying to grow on it. i had to manually clean it's leaves every other day.










just bought this eriocaulon sp today. can anyone id this 2 erio i got?










creeping HC.. some parts abit brown...










the same old angle shot..










comments please.. thanks for viewing.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

my apistogramma kept uproot my HC.. and BBA has taken over it.. i guess due to it's super slow growth.. will be getting Glosso to replace HC.. meanwhile HC all taken out.. getting ready to plant glosso tomorrow.









my 4 eriocaulons!


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

update..

tank shot..










angle..










breeding apisto now so having a pot here.. tied some US fissiden on it..










C.parva at the back.. eriocaulons in the middle.. and glosso among them..


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

I think it is starting to look great !! I would add back one pc of your driftwood, the moss would still be a great addition. but you are doing great !! keep up the pics !!!


----------

